

3 things you must know about Facebook ads in 2015 - liz_062
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2014/12/29/dennis-yu-reveals-the-3-thing-you-must-know-about-facebook-ads-in-2015/

======
redxblood
Dont use facebook. Use adblock. Done.

